# Forum Upgrade Coming



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Mar 2008)

All,

Some time in the next little while, I expect I'll be running a major forum upgrade. It may take quite a while to get through - could be a full day just to run the upgrade and days of cleanup afterwards. At this point I don't have it scheduled, but I'll try to provide as much notice as possible. Having said that if the opportunity presents itself I may just run with it. In that case, if you see the forums go down for a while, it's very likely I'm tinkering.

Now might be a good time to pick up Fifteen Days or Outside the Wire. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Mar 2008)

This Friday and Saturday is great as I will be on the range  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Mar 2008)

Oh no, this is going to be fun. Guess I will have to go outdoors, and have a real life, and all that.

*I begin to shiver at the thought*



Baker


----------



## Yrys (18 Mar 2008)

PT, Mike Baker, PT


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Mar 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> PT, Mike Baker, PT


Yeah there's that too ;D


----------



## brihard (18 Mar 2008)

;D Seriously though, best of luck with the upgrade.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Mar 2008)

I have a feeling it'll seem much like that!


----------



## geo (19 Mar 2008)

Hmmm..

Am on medical restriction for the next two weeks.
Surgeon will only allow me to work from home 
Lucky me got a DND laptop to "take care of business".... but am "grounded for the next little while"

Can you hold off 2 weeks


----------



## Yrys (19 Mar 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Can you hold off 2 weeks



You DO know that everyone will want the upgrade schedule in their own preference timetable, yes    ?

... and ArmyVern may get in the front line with some of her toys   to be sure to have her say !


----------



## emmiee (19 Mar 2008)

:crybaby:    oh the horror!!!!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Mar 2008)

Mike, that initial data you sent me didn't seem to read correctly.

Could you send it again?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Mar 2008)

It's UTF-8, you may have to set your viewer accordingly.


----------



## Danjanou (20 Mar 2008)

I dunno boss, I'm getting similar error messages on my end. Bruce may be right it's at your end. Anyway taking this to PMs.


----------



## Franko (20 Mar 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I dunno boss, I'm getting similar error messages on my end. Bruce may be right it's at your end. Anyway taking this to PMs.



Yeah, got the same thing a few minutes ago Mike...more or less in the admin area. Reading errors as well in some member logons too, mind you it's not stopping them from getting on. 

Strange. Glitch?

Regards


----------



## armyvern (20 Mar 2008)

I'm getting the errors too for member logons etc, but hell --- at least I can get into the Photo Gallery with NO problems (or error messages!!)!!  >


----------



## Yrys (20 Mar 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> at least I can get into the Photo Gallery with NO problems (or error messages!!)!!  >



... for NOW   !


----------



## armyvern (20 Mar 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> ... for NOW   !



Sadly, and to my dismay, you are most probably correct; you know it's only a matter of time before I break it again.  :-[


----------



## Yrys (20 Mar 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Sadly, and to my dismay, you are most probably correct; you know it's only a matter of time before I break it again.  :-[



Now is time to confess yours sins, ArmyVern...

Confess that you're intentionally breaking it, because there is not enough chaps pics


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Sadly, and to my dismay, you are most probably correct; you know it's only a matter of time before I break it again.  :-[



 :-[

Well heck, at least it took me 5 whole days to do it this time!!  ;D

Photo Gallery down!! Photo Gallery Down!!  :-\


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Mar 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> :-[
> 
> Well heck, at least it took me 5 whole days to do it this time!!  ;D
> 
> Photo Gallery down!! Photo Gallery Down!!  :-\



Nice, Vern.  It was working until you went and looked at it...or did you put something up?  Bad she-mod!

On a separate note, though, I have had unusually long times to log in recently...doesn't seem like it's just me.  Mike, isn't the upgrade coming later on?

G2G

p.s.  Darn those "quote" and "modify" buttons are awfully close...sorry Vern...my bad.


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Nice, Vern.  It was working until you went and looked at it...or did you put something up?  Bad she-mod!
> ...
> p.s.  Darn those "quote" and "modify" buttons are awfully close...sorry Vern...my bad.



No problem G2G,

I was viewing pics ... lovely pics - delving into albums & galleries. Sorry.  :-[

I, myself, have often hit "modify" on someone's post with an intent to "quote" it.  Looks kind of cool once you then hit "post" hey??  :-X

Hey Boss!!

Can you fix those buttons during the upgrade?? Pretty please.


----------

